# Taggart ~ A Nest Of Vipers .....



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

There simply couldn't _be_ a better bit of TV drama for the likes of us, surely?!

*No Spoilers*, for gods sake! No doubt Loads of people, on here will not have seen it. Some may never even have watched Taggart (" Thes's bin a mudda. ") Let them google around the edges of it, eh? Find their own way 

I mentioned this, in passing, in a chat elsewhere on here. Scary snakes featured all the way through it. DWA keepers dream material, I'd imagine?

The last one got me though! The frogs! '_Breath Taking!_' :notworthy:

Anyone else share my total, bits out, wide eyed enthusiasm for that particular one? I've just ordered a DVD copy. Best evenings entertainment we'll get for a tenner! I must check out who the 'Technical Advisor(s)' were. Because, it certainly looked like Someone was keeping it real!

Oh, the girl in the hospital?! Jesus wept!!! :gasp:


Mod's; I take it this is okay, for here? If ye reckon it doesn't fit the vibe? Obviously, 'Off Topic' it.


----------



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

Well, sod you lot! I know what _I'll_ be doing, tonight! :Na_Na_Na_Na:













​


----------



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

:gasp: My life has been a delusion!!!!! I am _So_ mortified! :blush:

For Years now, put a gun to my Dogs heads and I'd have cheerfully sworn, upside down and sideways, that they'd used Genuine _Phyllobates terribilis _in the last episode.

I remember, like it was yesterday. Their little (while not _That_ little) mustardy coloured bodies.

I couldn't understand why, in the earlier episode, they ~ very clearly! ~ showed Bombina orientalis. I let that go by. But, at the end there? That Should Have Been Genuine PT!!! I've held this programme in Awe, ever since, because of it!

*Gutted!* 

How the hell does the mind play tricks like this? I suppose now our snake experts will point out the " Black Mamba " was a Rat Snake and the Saw Scaled Viper was a bloody Hog Nosed? 

I am destroyed! I shall now crawl away and die of shame. Must be a couple of decades now I've held this one in awe. I've bull shyted myself, all along!

No wonder no one had the heart to tap me on the shoulder and say, " Err, Snaps? Ye talking shyte! ". 

Oh, and, as promised:












Grump!

_Seriously_ pissed at myself now!

​​


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

So what were they then, if not the real dart frogs?


----------



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

Bombina orientalis! Clear as the nose on my stricken face! A species I'm intimately familiar with, of course, having bred the buggers!

And yet, for twenty years and more, I've been banging on, to anyone polite enough to listen, about how they'd used _genuine_ P. terribilis! I _*Saw*_ the bloody things! I swear to god; I'd have sent a man to the gallows, on the strength of that FALSE memory!!!

Awful, isn't it?! :blush:


----------

